# Oh my god yes!



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

We have been going to MC because of decline of his libido, boring sex, me always initiating, him never wanting to go or touch my genitals except with his penis. 
We used to have an amazing sex life and it just completely went to hell, our honeymoon sex was boring. 
We would fight about why he told me he loved going down and he would say he didn't feel like it. Eventually he told me sex felt like a chore. 
Then he didn't want me masturbating but I found out that he was and I almost threw him out. 
So after about four months of MC our sex life has picked up, he is initiating and being more affectionate, we are trying things we never did before. 
But still no oral.
I asked him yesterday if I should just give up and find a way to deal with the grief on my own. She asked him if I cleaned myself prior to sex would it help and he said yes.
So her proposal was every time we are going to have sex I go in the bathroom and wash up and then if he wants to I will be ready. 
I also told her he had gone six months from our wedding day without doing it and I know I didn't handle it well but I feel like I have different orgasms and those from just penetration aren't satisfying after awhile. I think he got it finally. 
She said "really? Six months?" he nodded. she told him there are guys we have no clue what to do down there and can't figure it out so the fact that he gives me mind blowing orgasms is wonderful. 
So we had a great day together yesterday and I wasn't expecting anything but he was being flirty and grabbing my butt. 
We ended up having sex and he started using his hand on my clitoris. I can't tell you how annoying it is as a woman to have someone try to substitute their finger for a tongue. He has done that before and it just annoys the crap out of me.
Imagine you want to kiss your wife deeply and she pulls away and sticks her finger in your mouth and thinks it should be the same. I was getting irritated and almost pushed him away but then things got interesting. He went down and used his fingers and I think I lost consciousness a couple of times. I woke up and felt like I couldn't move. I know I was yelling really loudly, thank god we didn't have the kids at home! 
I give many kudos to our MC. When we started I had my doubts but damn she knows what she is doing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

very detailed. Congrats


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Goldmember357 said:


> very detailed. Congrats


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> We ended up having sex and he started using his hand on my clitoris. I can't tell you how annoying it is as a woman to have someone try to substitute their finger for a tongue. He has done that before and it just annoys the crap out of me.
> ......... He went down and used his fingers and I think I lost consciousness a couple of times. I woke up and felt like I couldn't move. I know I was yelling really loudly, thank god we didn't have the kids at home!


Interesting that in our case, the wife would never let me go down on her for 40 years! I always brought her to orgasm by fingering.
Then all of a sudden she liked oral but alas, she can no longer orgasm at all from any stimulation.


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Then he didn't want me masturbating but I found out that he was and I almost threw him out.


There is so much wrong with this one part right here I'm not sure where to begin. Husband tells you he doesn't want you masturbating! So you.. cease and desist. He's controlling and you're happy to oblige. Even worse, he's not holding himself to the same wacky standard of "no self pleasurement!".

That's just weird. 



diwali123 said:


> I can't tell you how annoying it is as a woman to have someone try to substitute their finger for a tongue. He has done that before and it just annoys the crap out of me.


No? You can't? It hink you're about to do just that. Look:



diwali123 said:


> Imagine you want to kiss your wife deeply and she pulls away and sticks her finger in your mouth and thinks it should be the same.


Thanks for sharing but I don't think the analogy is a good one.



diwali123 said:


> He went down and used his fingers and I think I lost consciousness a couple of times.


If my girlfriend fell asleep when I went down on her it would be the last time.


----------

